# Is There a company that sells blank t-shirts and will relabel them before shipping?



## Blindkolor (Mar 29, 2007)

Is there a company that sells blanks aswell as prints/sews private labels on them before they are shipped? ie. will a company sell me 200 beefy t's and also re-label them for me? I am looking for such a company. if you know of one or are associated with one please contact me. I need to get labels printed but would rather get the blanks and labels all at once. 


Blindkolor


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Is There.....*

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5108.html#post30972

perhaps a good place to start...

derek


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Blindkolor said:


> Is there a company that sells blanks aswell as prints/sews private labels on them before they are shipped? ie. will a company sell me 200 beefy t's and also re-label them for me? I am looking for such a company. if you know of one or are associated with one please contact me. I need to get labels printed but would rather get the blanks and labels all at once.
> 
> 
> Blindkolor


Yes, TSC Apparel provides this service.


----------



## focusink (Mar 23, 2008)

Imprintswholesale.com can line you up with a label maker, and then will relabel with your tag on most shirts. They have a great, broad selection of major brands, and styles, including organics.


----------



## expressyourshirt (Mar 18, 2008)

I know Cygnus does relabeling, I think it has to be their shirts though..


----------



## Alicia Meneses (Jul 3, 2008)

What about getting a label stamped?


----------



## ShiningGlory (May 20, 2008)

Alicia Meneses said:


> What about getting a label stamped?


If you mean getting ink transfers made to press into a garment I don't have a vendor, but if you mean getting ink stamped care labels or brand labels, try nwtag.com

TC


----------

